# car wrapping



## teddytommy57 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi im looking for a company that does car wrapping ive seen a bmw wrapped chrome going about but never the chance to stop and ask them cheers Mark


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hmmm, Best not say what I think of those chrome cars


----------



## teddytommy57 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi not asking what people think of car wrapping but if anyone knows of anywhere that does it cheers


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I would imagine something like that is more likely to be available in Limassol than anywhere else. I have seen several such cars when in Limassol. Russians seem to like that sort of thing. I have seen chrome Range Rovers and BMW in Limassol but can't say I have ever seen one in Paphos.


----------



## teddytommy57 (Oct 13, 2014)

Cheers for that information, car wrapping in uk is very popular and on trend nowadays had couple of cars wrapped and companies are popping up all over the uk , big business for garages now


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

googling brought this up.






Other than that one company in Nicosia that says they no longer do it as there is not enough demand.


----------



## teddytommy57 (Oct 13, 2014)

Cheers for that information


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

teddytommy57 said:


> Hi not asking what people think of car wrapping but if anyone knows of anywhere that does it cheers


what exactly is 'car wrapping'? or maybe I just don't need to know! :confused2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

They use vinyl or something to cover the car to give it a unique look. There are lots of different effects. The most popular seems to be shiny chrome look which to my eyes just looks ridiculous and way over the top ostentatious. Thats why the russians like it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Heres an example


----------



## teddytommy57 (Oct 13, 2014)

Its actually vinyl that protects the bodywork of the car from stone chips scratches etc , a lot of people get a clear wrap on bonnets then when you sell the car the wrap can be taken off if required and the bodywork is like brand new ,the other option which i believe veronica is on about is a colour change wrap ,which to be honest only most people with prestige performance cars will probably consider hence why some people feel its ostentatious, ive hada car resprayed and cost me 5times more than a wrap does and if you still like your car a change of colour sometimes is all you need


----------



## teddytommy57 (Oct 13, 2014)

Why not post a picture of your car next so we can see what your driving ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Most forum members will have seen our car. I am certainly not posting a picture of it here. 
I cvan understand why people might want to protect their paintwork, especially the bonnets from stone chips if t hey have a new car. I have seen some very effective work. What I can't understand is covering the whole vehicle in chrome effect.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

There are certainly a lot of companies doing it in the uk, a lot of youngsters have racing stripes put on cheaper than a paint job, and as previously been stated can be removed however the the problem with racing stripes and a bonnet cover is that whilst the uncovered area of paint is still exposed to the sun, the rest isn't, therefore remove the cover and you will have two shades of whatever colour your car is, unless completely covered. In the end its a matter of personal choice.

Cheers


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

I quite like it - the chrome effect, that is. Might get some clingfilm and do a DIY job ...


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I've seen a chrome wrapped BMW SUV driving around Paphos. I've caught it on my dashcam more than once. Its a ridiculous looking thing.

No idea about where in Cyprus does that, but I was in Alpha Mega today and saw that are doing a special offer on huge rolls of aluminium foil - 50 meter rolls I believe. Perhaps you should go and take advantage before the offer ends.


----------

